# General Questions.



## Kristina_Pocket (Apr 20, 2011)

-I need to travel every weekend, will this upset my hedgie?

-My hedgie will have a completely equipped second cage at my boyfriends. After it has become accustomed to my home, I plan to keep it in the cage which will be used at my boyfriends every once in awhile so it will become accustomed to it as well. Is this a good idea?

-What lighting does it require considering it sleeps during the day? In my living room, it gets almost pitch dark during the day, whereas my bedroom is extremely bright. Would it be better to keep in during my bedroom or living room during the day?

-How do you know if your hedgie is cold? Would a heating lamp used for reptiles work?

-What do I do if my hedgie isn't comfortable with me?

-What are the chances that they will get along with my cat and my dog?

-How much does it cost you, personally, per month to take care of your hedgie? After all the initial supplies are bought.

-Do hedgie enjoy cuddling most often?

-How soon after do I give my hedgie his/her first bath?

-I'm a tad antsy about giving them live mealworms (doesn't bother me, just worried if the container breaks and they end up lose all over my room or what not), would frozen ones do?

-How long, on average, does it take a new hedgie to adjust?

-How old does a hedgie have to be before leaving its' mother?

-Are male or females more playful/cuddly? Or are both genders the same?

-Can they give any type of diseases to cats/dogs?

-Other then treats and blankets to hide in, any other tricks to calm a hedige?

Thanks to any future replies! I'm *EXTREMELY* anxious to get my first hedgie and appreciate any feed back given (even just general information)


----------



## Kristina_Pocket (Apr 20, 2011)

I seem to be unable to edit my own posts ... Joy.

Another question:

-While he/she is quilling, many people suggest olive oil to help moisten the skin. After doing so, do I allow it to soak in and leave it, or wash it off?


----------



## Kristina_Pocket (Apr 20, 2011)

Another question! aha. 

I read somewhere that you could use a scratching post for their nails. It seemed rather odd to me, but I suppose that anything's a possibility. Would it be easier for both our sakes for me to get him a mini-scratching post of just simply attempt to clip his nails like you would with a cat and or dog?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

- It depends on the hedgehog. Some travel well, some get carsick easily. You may have to see if you can make other arrangements for hedgie if he/she doesn't do well in the car, since every weekend would be that much more stressful on the little guy. Perhaps someone can come check on hedgie and change food/water once or twice a day on weekends?

- I don't see a problem with this, just try and keep the set up the same for both cages. It would probably also help if you take a used liner with you to the boyfriend's house and use it in the cage there, just so it smells like hedgie.

- It doesn't matter either way, as you'll probably want to keep a light specifically for the cage. They need 12-14 hours of light every day, and you want the lighting schedule to stay steady. If it varies wildly or if they don't get enough light, it can cause hibernation attempts.

- The temperature in the cage needs to be somewhere between 74 and 80 degrees, and kept as steady as possible. Most people prefer to use a CHE (ceramic heat emitter), which emits heat and no light. You'll want to make sure the fixture for it is rated for CHEs and that it's 10" so it spreads the heat out more. You'll also need a thermostat to control the heat output, and a thermometer so you can make sure the temperature in the cage is staying safe and steady.

- Deal with it!  Seriously though, it's kind of hit and miss as to how friendly your hedgehog is. Hedgehogs from a breeder usually tend to be more friendly as they've been handled a lot. However, they can get huffy and shy during quilling, and some hedgies that are initially shy may open up more after lots of bonding time. Either way, the best thing to do is keep handling hedgie and giving lots of bonding time. They may never get completely snuggly, but this is really a pet where you have to accept them as they are in order to enjoy having them. You can't change them much once they've decided their attitude.

- They shouldn't ever be introduced to your cat and dog. Even if you think the cat and dog are calm and friendly and won't hurt hedgie, you never know, and it's best to play it safe. Make sure the cat and dog can't get into the cage, and keep them back when you have hedgie out for cuddle time. 

- Not sure exactly, but I'd say no more than $10-20. That's the costs of bottled water, mealworms or crickets, and baby food. If I have to buy more cat food, it'll be more for that month, but with four foods in the mix, all of them last months. Plus there's heating and light costs, but those aren't much and personally, I don't have to pay for those! Pays to still live at home, hehe.

- Depends on the hedgehog. Cuddly types love to snuggle in a blanket on your lap and sleep. Explorers want nothing to do with being snuggled in a blanket and about the only way you'll get them to tolerate being held by/on you is if you're letting them crawl all over you. 

- Typically you want to wait a few weeks. Most hedgehogs don't like water and baths stress them out, along with drying out their skin. Foot baths are okay to clean poopy feet, but full baths should be given rarely.

- Freezedried mealworms are okay, but the main concern is not feeding too many of them as they can cause impactions. Live mealworms aren't too bad, and you can keep them in your fridge, which keeps them in hibernation. You just have to take them out once a week for awhile so they can eat so they don't die. 

- At least 6-8 weeks, if I'm remembering right. 

- There's no difference in cuddliness between genders. The only main difference is that males do masturbate and some are not shy about it at all! :lol: 

- As far as I know, no. I don't know much about diseases that can be passed between species though, so maybe someone else can shed more insight on this. 

- Lots of patience, keeping the environment quiet and dim-lit, letting them get used to your scent by placing a t-shirt in the cage (making sure there's no loose threads).

- For quilling, a lot of people here prefer flaxseed oil since it's water soluble and won't clog the pores in the skin. You can do an oatmeal bath with a flaxseed oil rinse for helping with quilling.

- I've never heard of a hedgehog using a scratching post and I'm pretty sure they'd just ignore anything like that, except maybe to chew on and annoint over! :lol: There's really no easy fixes to keeping their nails trimmed, so you really just have to suck it up and clip them anyway. You can make it easier by handling their feet a lot during bonding times and getting them used to having you touch and rub their feet. Stay relaxed and calm, and try different methods until you find the one that works best. A lot of people find that clipping during a footbath works best, since hedgie can't ball up in the water.

Keep in mind that there's lots of information on this forum if you read through the stickies, the threads, and do searches for the things you're wondering about.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey there,

I typed all this before I'd seen Lillysmommy's post, so here it goes. 

-I need to travel every weekend, will this upset my hedgie?

It might and it might not. Depends on the hedgie, some travel well, some don't. How are you planning on travel (car, bus) and how long are the trips? Also, depending on where you live you will have to think how to keep him warm during the trip on winter months. 

-What lighting does it require considering it sleeps during the day? In my living room, it gets almost pitch dark during the day, whereas my bedroom is extremely bright. Would it be better to keep in during my bedroom or living room during the day?

They require 12-14 hours of light daily, so it's recommended that you do not rely on natural light only as some days are shorter depending on the season, and other days are just cloudy. You can leave a light on near the cage (a desk lamp will do it.) 

-How do you know if your hedgie is cold? Would a heating lamp used for reptiles work?

You must have a thermometer in the cage. Hedgehogs require temperatures between 73-78F to stay healthy (personally I find 73 too cool and always aim for 75F at least.) This thread will help:

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579 

-What do I do if my hedgie isn't comfortable with me?

When you decide to bring a hedgie into your life, you should be comfortable with the fact that your hedgie might end up being very shy (which means he wont enjoy interacting with you.) Most hedgies will come around if properly handled daily, but still some will always be shy and on the defensive side, or "grumpy." 

-What are the chances that they will get along with my cat and my dog?

I can't say about the cat, but I think it will depend on what kind of dog you have. My boyfriend's sister has a huge mutt, very sweet and laid back and the hedgies are totally comfortable around him because he really doesnt care about them. Recently we adopted a Jack Russell mix and we already have decided they can't have any sort of interaction. Our puppy is extremely hyper and is also a hunting dog, so he sees the hedgehogs as game. 

-How much does it cost you, personally, per month to take care of your hedgie? After all the initial supplies are bought.

After you have all the needed supplies they don't cost much, since you only have to buy food and litter for the litter box, especially if you use fabric liners instead of shavings. BUT, they might get sick and when they do, vet bills can be quite expensive, just like with any other pet (it might be more expensive than other pets because not all vets see hedgehogs.) And you should always be prepared and have the funds if they ever get sick. Also, consider that during winter you will have some source of heating device running probably 24/7 to keep the cage warm, which can add a little bit to your energy bill. 

-Do hedgie enjoy cuddling most often?

Depends on the hedgie. 

-How soon after do I give my hedgie his/her first bath?

Wait a few weeks for him to settle down and feel comfortable, unless hedgie is quilling, then you can do a oatmeal rinse to help and soothe the skin. 

-I'm a tad antsy about giving them live mealworms (doesn't bother me, just worried if the container breaks and they end up lose all over my room or what not), would frozen ones do?

 I recommend you buy live ones and keep them in the fridge. They won't get loose. 

-How long, on average, does it take a new hedgie to adjust?

Again it depends. Some adjust within a few days, some might take a year or more for hedgie to be completely comfortable. 

-Are male or females more playful/cuddly? Or are both genders the same?

Both genders are the same. 

-Can they give any type of diseases to cats/dogs?

They can carry Salmonella, ringworm and other microorganisms and parasites, but as long as you take them to the vet soon after you bring him home and treat him in case he has something, it should be fine (assuming of course you have good hygiene habits and will wash your hands after handling him.) I think it's very rare that they will pass something to humans or other pets.

-Other then treats and blankets to hide in, any other tricks to calm a hedige?

Be gentle. Don't speak too loud at least in the beginning. Don't force them to be what they aren't, meaning that if hedgie has more of an explorer personality, don't force him to sit down and sleep on your lap, and vice-versa. 

-While he/she is quilling, many people suggest olive oil to help moisten the skin. After doing so, do I allow it to soak in and leave it, or wash it off?

Olive oil is not the best choice. Flaxseed oil is much better. If you do a search (on the corner on the top of the page there's a search box) you will find lots of threads explaining about how to make hedgie more comfortable during quilling. 

I read somewhere that you could use a scratching post for their nails. It seemed rather odd to me, but I suppose that anything's a possibility. Would it be easier for both our sakes for me to get him a mini-scratching post of just simply attempt to clip his nails like you would with a cat and or dog?

No, you will have to clip his nails. And be prepared because it might be difficult, very difficult. And stressful, for both of you, but it has to be done. 

I suggest you read this online book:

http://www.hedgehogbook.webs.com/

And also, read all the stickies you can find on each section of this forum. It covers all the "basics."


----------



## Kristina_Pocket (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for all of the information! I've read through the forums quite a few times, but none have answered my exact questions, just related to them, so this was quite helpful. 

I'll keep everything you'd said in mind, as now I have to make the ultimate decision. I've been researching all this information but every time someone tells me something new, I feel like it's a bad idea :/ Then the phase passes and I'm back to being extremely excited and anxious to get my hedgie. So I'm unsure of what to do. Perhaps it's just the fear of having the responsibility of someone's else s life in my hands, I'm not sure. And I HATE being unsure lol. I like having a plan and sticking to it! So this "Should I, shouldn't I?" bit is REALLY frustrating me. aha. 

But again, thank you very much!  You're a doll!


----------



## Kristina_Pocket (Apr 20, 2011)

@susanaproenca;

Thank you, from the bottom of my heart. Truly was helpful and greatly appreciated! Gave me a better insight on what to expect. 

As for the few questions you asked in return; traveling is approximately 15-20minutes each way and I take friends with friends or taxi's (where I live, there are no buses for me to take ). 

hehe, I have OCD. Hygiene and washing my hands frequently is most certainly not a problem  

The diseases I had no idea, so that was extremely helpful. My father was worried my hedgie could pass something onto my dog. She is a 3 year old German Sheppard and Lab mix. She's not much of a hunter/attacker, she LOVES cats. There's a stray cat that comes to our house and she'll cry constantly until we feed it lol. 


As for everything else, again, I truly appreciate it. I'll look at the link which you supplied me with for my decision. Though based on your answers, I'm thinking perhaps getting one right now is not the most suitable idea (heart break). But, there's always the future! Just a shame that I may not be able to require all that is needed. Much different reading about it and speaking to someone with experience... Definitely puts a different spin on things. Especially since my parents are unwilling to take care of my hedgie while I am gone, so I have no choice but to bring him/her with me on my travels. And I was looking for something small to travel with and cuddly to help me during my health issues, but if there's a possibility it may not enjoy that... Worries me a tad on how I might later feel... Gosh darn it, I feel like a child lol. My apologies for the rant, I'm quite the paranoid person. But again, for the millionth time, thank you. <3


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Kristina_Pocket said:


> @susanaproenca;
> 
> Thank you, from the bottom of my heart. Truly was helpful and greatly appreciated! Gave me a better insight on what to expect.
> 
> ...


As with any other pet, there are ups and downs. Sure, you can just be a bad owner and put the animal in a cage and not clean, or care, or worry about its nutrition and happiness. That would be easy but if you're taking the time to do your research I'm sure that's not what you're planning on doing.

As I said, it can be expensive when they get sick and if they ever get sick you will need a vet. And cleaning the cage can be a pain sometimes, but unless you want to live with the smell you should do some cleaning daily (clean wheel, pick up poop, shake liner off outside, etc.) But, that's with any animal.

As for diseases, unless your hedgie has some sort of parasite and your dog eats it feces, you shouldn't have a problem. 

I didn't mean to discourage you. Hedgehogs are VERY special pets, if they are the right pet for you.  And they require lots of responsibility and time, but all pets do. I hope you will keep researching and will make the best decision for you at this time. I know that every time I bring a new pet home (it happened with my two hedgies and it just happened again with the puppy,) my reaction for the first week is "oh gosh, what have I done??!!!! :shock: " and I freak out every single minute of that first week (can't imagine what will happen if I ever have a baby :? :lol: ) but it does get better after a few days. 

Let us know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Kristina_Pocket (Apr 20, 2011)

lol! I'd never leave a pet to just rot in its' cage. Well, perhaps when I was 5, but I mean, that's 16 years ago  

I think just the mere fact that they could get any type of disease will freak my dad out to the point where he'll refuse for me to get one, even if it never comes in contact with our dog lol. But at least there's no rush and I can still think it over. 

Thank you so much for all of the information, it really did help. Shined a new light on the situation for me. As of this very moment, I think I'll wait to get my first hedgie. I'd love to be able to, but under the circumstances, I'm not sure I'll be able to meet all of its' needs, and another constant worry, I cannot handle. But maybe once I move in with my boyfriend next summer where I am situated in one place, it'll be easier to care for it. 

I'm now debating between a hedgie, rabbit or any pet at all. :/

But again, with all my heart, thank you.


----------



## Aleksia (Apr 15, 2011)

Kristina, just wanted to say that I think it's very good of you, not only to be doing all the research and asking questions before getting a hedgehog, but also to make the decision to not get one if you are not ready for it. Rather than getting one just because you wanted one so badly, and just hoping that it will work out. It's much better what you are doing, basing your decision on logic and facts. 
You seem to want a small pet right now, and one that can travel with you. If you can't find one that isn't as 'high-maintenance' and needy as a hedgehog, then perhaps you really should just wait until a future, better time for a pet.
You also wanted one that would definitely be cuddly, then as you have now been informed, you should be prepared and aware of the possibility that a hedgehog may not be that way. I too have been wanting to get a pet hedgehog (though it won't be until sometime in the future if I do), and I've read all of these cute cuddly stories where the hedgehogs are either comfortable with the owner or actually rather cuddly and/or social. But then I read a very old thread with lots of posts that told me that no matter how much time and handling and care I give, it's possible that it won't happen.
I've seen it stated that most will become that way under those circumstances, but I've also seen it stated that only few will become that way (cuddly/social). I'm not sure which is true or how likely or unlikely it is. But I realize that I have to be prepared for it to possibly go either way.
But I also want to add that if you ever do get a hedgehog, and after weeks it still doesn't seem to be warming up to you, or months even, that doesn't mean it will definitely stay that way or that you should stop trying. Because some take a lot longer than others, and I've seen one say theirs actually took a year (though I'm not sure how much or how often they were trying, or how much that determined the length of time, either -it may have been stated how much they tried, and I just forget).

Anyway, good luck deciding on a current or future pet. It seems that a pet you get will be in good hands as you care enough to research it and for a hedgehog, I think you're at the right site to be doing that. 
Good for you making decisions based not only on yourself and your wants, but the needs of the living creature you would be taking into your care as well.


----------



## Kristina_Pocket (Apr 20, 2011)

Dearest Aleksia, 

My most sincere apologies for the late response. I had decided against getting a hedgehog for the moment and purchased a rabbit instead. One that my parents are capable and willing to handle while I am away, therefore my problems had been solved. 

I am still very anxious to get a hedgie come the future, but due to my current situation, I doubt I'd be able to take perfect care of him, therefore I have decided it'd be best if I allowed someone better suited to take him in my place. 

Although it was extremely difficult and I do regret not getting him to a certain degree, I do realize I made the best choice for his benefit. Therefore I'd like to thank you profoundly for your kind words, they most certainly reassured me that I had done the proper thing. Thank you.


----------



## Aleksia (Apr 15, 2011)

No worries on the late response. And I am glad that you were still able to find a pet that still had desirable qualities to you and that you are able to enjoy and provide proper care for. 

I understand your eagerness to own a hedgehog, as I am in a similar position. For different reasons, I will not be able to own one myself for quite some time, probably. Though I have been looking at tons of pictures and videos and stories here (and on youtube) and learning what I can about taking care of them. I will be sure and prepared before I make that decision when I am even able to own one in the future.

I think that anyone would say you did make the best choice for the hedgie. Since it would be his quality of life (or his life entirely) that would be affected by this decision, it is of course important that a person makes such a choice based on that, and not only on just what they want. The life of the animal itself and the care it requires definitely needs to be considered to make that choice. And you did that, but not everyone does. 
I hope that whoever received him instead is indeed providing great care for him and was sure and prepared for a pet hedgehog. And if unexperienced, hopefully they did the research and asked questions like you did. With your consideration and decision, you did something good for the hedgehog by not taking him for the time being.

And you are welcome. I am glad that my honest words helped make you feel better about your decision, because I feel it was obviously the best one, and very good of you to take everything into consideration and make the choice you made, despite how much you wanted a hedgehog. And out of anyone who cares about the life of a pet one would choose to get, I don't think any would disagree.
It is sad when a pet lives with a much lower quality of life in the hands of some than they would in the hands of someone who has researched things and considered it carefully and prepared themselves, or when a pet dies due to improper care.

Good luck with your pet rabbit, and good luck to someday being in the position to own a hedgehog.


----------

